# Appel à de beaux jours devant... je dis !... de belles morts



## Milsou (27 Avril 2010)

Salut

Pour illustrer mon propos, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de pondre... un truc dont je suis pratiquement sur (à mettre le mac à couper) que Stéphane Travaux y a déjà pensé.
Avis, critiques, commentaires... welcome : 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilevardanian/4557974118/


----------



## bokeh (27 Avril 2010)

Milsou a dit:
			
		

> Appel à de beaux jours devant... je dis !... de belles morts



Pfffiouuu, je cherche la contrepèterie... mais je trouve pas :hein:


----------



## Milsou (28 Avril 2010)

Pas de contrepétrie non. Je pense vraiment que s'ils voulaient le faire ils le feraient... un cercueil pour geek... pour Apple Fan... avec des fonctions d'aérations particulières à l'intérieur pour un maintient du corps dans un état ... je sais pas encore quoi... Donc le truc serai relié à une énorme base de donnée qui peut raconter la vie de l'individu quand on lance l'appli avec le bouton "I" donc ... more information. Tiens je devrai déposer l'idée moi. :love:


----------



## boddy (28 Avril 2010)

Et tu trouves ça drôle :casse:



:affraid: affligeant, navrant, désolant...


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2010)

Milsou a dit:


> Je pense vraiment que s'ils voulaient le faire ils le feraient...



Alors ça, c'est pas con.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Avril 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Et tu trouves ça drôle :casse:



Bof, si on peut plus rigoler avec la mort des autres, on est mal barré.

Chuis sûr que ça se vendrait ce genre de merdes, moi aussi. Y aurait bien des gens pour se dire "il était tellement fan d'apple, il aurait aimé reposer dans un cercueil iDie".
Par contre le coup de l'appli pour en savoir plus, tout ça, je suis pas sûr.

A moins de prévoir un onglet "à propos de ce mort", remarquez.


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Chuis sûr que ça se vendrait ce genre de merdes, moi aussi. Y aurait bien des gens pour se dire "il était tellement fan d'apple, il aurait aimé reposer dans un cercueil iDie".



Exactement. Pour preuve, en Bretonnie, quand on enterre un copain mort de cirrhose du foie, on se dit que le bougre était tellement alcolo qu'il mérite bien qu'on lui fasse une mise en bière à la Duvel©. Et un cercueil, c'est grand, donc ça nous coûte du pognon, mine de rien.


----------



## BigMac50 (28 Avril 2010)

terrible l'idée Milsou

idie mdrrr


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2010)

BigMac50 a dit:


> terrible l'idée Milsou
> 
> idie mdrrr



Ah ouais, ultimate lol !


----------



## Milsou (29 Avril 2010)

Bah figurez-vous que bien des gens m'ont dit que l'idée était loin d'être con. Le bontou I... c'est justement pour en savoir plus sur le mort... c'est lié à une base de donnée qui raconte la vie du mec dedans. Chaque personne aurait alors... une histoire... quelque chose qu'il laisserai en héritage. Je suis persuadé aussi qu'un gros mac-fan voudrai être enterré la-dedans. Y'en a même qui en acheterai de leur vivant pour y dormir dedans... ET JE PENSE RÉELLEMENT QUE SI CE TRUC EST INUTILE... IL L'EST AU MOINS AUTANT QUE L'IPAD ! Voila j'ai poussé mon coup de gueule.


----------



## boddy (29 Avril 2010)

L'idée c'est une chose.

Sur le cercueil, mettre le nom de Steve Jobs, c'est autre chose.
Il y a encore quelques mois il se battait avec un cancer.
Alors, faire de l'humour avec ça je trouve que c'est moche :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Avril 2010)

Milsou a dit:


> Voila j'ai poussé mon coup de gueule.



Fiou!
J'en ai encore les fesses qui font bravo, hé!


----------



## Milsou (29 Avril 2010)

Bah Boddy... c'est triste pour Steve Jobs et son ex-cancer.. je ne lui souhaite que du bonheur (si des fois il en manquait)... Mais bon la c'est juste pour illustrer le produit... si donc le "créateur" lui-même ne va pas l'utiliser...
Je déteste le CANCER... cette sale maladie nous à bousillé le Steve... il est revenu... et il nous à pondu l'iPad... vraiment pas cool.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Avril 2010)

Ah sinon, juste un truc : c'est Apple, pas Appel.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah sinon, juste un truc : c'est Apple, pas Appel.



ouai, dommage... une telle énorme erreur dès la première ligne...   

Sinon, ce sujet serait digne de ce super forum...


----------



## yvos (30 Avril 2010)

Étant donné la teneur des echanges, je ferme


----------

